# عناوين وتليفونات شركات الاتصالات بمصر



## ابراهيم الجمل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اقدم لكم 


*عناوين وتليفونات شركات الاتصالات بمصر*




الأن إليكم مجموعة من أرقام تليفونات وعناوين شركات الأتصالات بمصر 

 وعاوزين ردود ودعاء

http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_4766.html

​


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك*


----------

